
It's Official: Sirius-XM Gets Thumbs Up From FCC (Finally) - markbao
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/sirius-xm-gets-thumbs-up
======
icey
This process was ludicrously long; it's shameful that the FCC allowed this
process to be so politicized.

I'm interested in seeing what the share price of the stock does on Monday -
it's plunged on every bit of positive news in the past four or five months.

